
Remotely triggerable ICMP buffer underwrite in the FreeBSD kernel - 0x0
https://www.reddit.com/r/BSD/comments/9v6xwg/remotely_triggerable_icmp_buffer_underwrite_in/
======
platinumrad
>[Feel free to send this to the FreeBSD lists or whatever to get it fixed. I
honestly can't be bothered making a throwaway email and going through the
subscription process, nor do I want "TheGrandSchlonging" to appear in FreeBSD
commit logs.]

Amazing.

Edit: The reporter has been credited as "A reddit user":
[https://reviews.freebsd.org/rS340260](https://reviews.freebsd.org/rS340260)

------
jsiepkes
Since the exploit in question requires non default settings which most people
won't use this part is actually far scarier:

> P.S. I recommend setting net.inet.ip.maxfragsperpacket to 0 to prepare for
> what's coming next.

